# Babies, Babies - knitting patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.babyfreebies.co.uk/free-baby-knitting-patterns.htm

Collection of various sites. Enjoy.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! TNX for posting :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of great patterns to choose from, thank you for the link!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you- have bookmarked,


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

No such page can not find


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

No such page, too!


----------



## Elyse (Feb 1, 2011)

No page found


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

No page to be found


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

No page found


----------

